# Rimworld auf dem Tablet spielen.



## Britania (26. April 2017)

Ich würde Rimworld gerne auf einem Tablet spielen sollte ja mit einem Windows tablet gehen denke ich. 

Brauch das Tablet Primär zum schreiben aber möchte unterwegs auch gerne Rimworld spielen da es eins der games ist wo ich denke das es mir am Tablet mehr spaß macht da ich dan im Bett spielen kann. 

Soweit ich rescherschiert hab muss das teil 64-84 code zeilen erfassen können sorry bin nicht gerade der oberflieger hab nur vor einer weile gelesen das das notwendig ist zumindest denk ich das der ganze Forums artikel war auf englisch und Google übersetzung ist da nicht so gut. 

danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Britania (15. Mai 2017)

Mh sieht woll so aus alls kann mir da keiner helfen schade.


----------



## Semkra (9. Dezember 2020)

Du müsstest das eigentlich per steamlink auf deinem tablet spielen können


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Dezember 2020)

Oder Geforce now. Streaming Dienste lassen grüßen. Nativ wird das ganze schwer.
Vlt könnte mal schauen ob man Linux auf der Kiste zum rennen bekommt und darüber vlt.
Wenn das aber ein Tablet mit ARM Prozessor ist, also wie fast alle Tablets wird es glaube ich nicht gehen.


----------

